# löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie



## onkelmann (21. Feb. 2007)

Hallo ich habe irrtümlicher Weise ein falsches Foto in der Kategorie Seerosen
eingestellt. Wie kann ich es wieder löschen?
micha


----------



## Dodi (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*

Hallo Micha!

Erst einmal HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN im Forum!

Stell Dich doch einmal ein wenig vor, das würde sicher alle freuen! 

Also, ich kann Dir sagen, wie Du das Bild durch ein anderes ersetzen kannst, löschen kannst Du es selbst nicht, das müsste dann einer der Mod's für Dich tun.

Geh mal auf Großansicht des Bildes, dann rechts oben "Bild Tools" und dann auf bearbeiten, dann kannst Du es ersetzen.


----------



## rainthanner (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*

Hallo Micha, 

ich hab dir dein Teichbild abgelöscht. 
Nun kannst du es dort hochladen, wo du es haben möchtest.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## onkelmann (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!
Ich möchte mich gern vorstellen. Ich bin der Micha, 51 Jahre und in Mecklenburg Vorpommern wohnhaft. Durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Webseite gekommen und bin begeistert. Ich selber habe einen Gartenteich und bin intressiert an allen Informationen die hiermit im Zusammenhang stehen.
MfG
Micha


----------



## onkelmann (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*

Danke für den Tipp! Die Hilfe kam schnell.
MfG
Micha


----------



## rainthanner (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*



			
				onkelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!


gern geschenen. 



> Ich möchte mich gern vorstellen. Ich bin der Micha, 51 Jahre und in Mecklenburg Vorpommern wohnhaft.


herzlich Wilkommen hier



> Durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Webseite gekommen und bin begeistert.


Danke im Namen des Forums



> Ich selber habe einen Gartenteich und bin intressiert an allen Informationen die hiermit im Zusammenhang stehen.


Ich habe ihn auf dem Foto schon gesehen. Schöner Teich. 
Mach das Foto doch auch hier rein.  

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Joachim (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: löschen von Fotos/Album/Kategorie*

Hallo Micha,

und Herzlich Willkommen!

Ich bin hier sowas wie der Hausmeister (Techniker) - wenn du Fragen zum Forum hast bist du bei mir oder hier im Support richtig.

Gleich mal ein kleiner Tip:
Wenn du gern Fotos ins Album stellen möchtest, die vielleicht eher in ein eigenes Album passen -> hier kannst du nachlesen wies geht.

Weitere Anleitungen findest du im Support -> Anleitungen 

So, nun noch viel Freude bei deinem Hobby und hier.


----------

